

Sendgrid customers beware - your site may have been removed from Google. - forcer

Hello,<p>We are Sendgrid customer (whitelabel) and tonight we have received notification from Google that our site has been removed from the SERPS due to phishing. Quick examining revealed that CNAME we have pointed to Sendgrid server resolves to some weird site.<p>I am hoping that this gets resolved quickly - getting removed from Google is big deal for us.<p>I know there are lots of Sendgrid users on HN so I am hoping everyone is awake to deal with this issue :/
======
forcer
This is the thread on Google Webmaster Forum. So far 2 customers affected:

[http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Webmasters/thread?tid=...](http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Webmasters/thread?tid=530ed76549167add&hl=en)

------
JacobSG
Hi, this is Jacob, from the Support Team at SendGrid. We caught the phisher,
and the URLs shouldn't be resolving any more. If you're seeing a URL that's
still resolving, please email it to us at support@sendgrid.com If you can
attach the whole original email file, that'd be fantastic too.

------
LBike
I had an issue too. Sendgrid is responding well to this issue. They have been
in constant communication with my team.

